# Suggestions for new inhabitant(s) for 5.5g please!



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

EDIT - Oops! I probably should have put this in the "fish" or "general discussion" section....Mods...if you wouldn't mind moving it to wherever you see fit! Thanks!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So I had to remove my Betta from my 5.5g tank to QT because he was lethargic and I saw a bump on his side. He's still with me, but won't be going back into the 5g tank, he's got a tumor  so he's in a shallower setup with very little water flow to fight against. So, as much as I hate to say it, I need to find something else to go in his place. 

The tank is planted and has 3 Otos in it right now. Should I go with another Betta? Or should I try something else? I have small schooling fish in both of my other tanks and I love them, but I think I want to keep this tank a little different. I'd love suggestions!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## efish (Apr 23, 2006)

pencil fish or shrimp?


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm not really familiar with Pencil fish so I'm not sure which kind would be the right size. I don't think I want shrimp because I already have Otos on the bottom so I'd like something that hangs out in the mid to upper regions of the tank. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## spinycheek (Apr 26, 2008)

butterfly fish, they hang on the top.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Hmm...interesting suggestion but I think they get too big. Very cool looking Fish though. I'm not necessarily looking for a fish that hangs at the top, just not something else that hangs around on the bottom like the Otos do (hence i don't think I want shrimp)

I AM thinking about either putting some shrimp in my 30g OR putting the Otos in the 30g and Putting shrimp AND something in the 5.5 though...


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

I would go for another beta or one of the following: paradise fish, ember tetras(5 can be sustained), dwarf gourami, coral red pencilfish.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

THe paradise fish are quite beautiful! Would they (or a gourmai) Harass my Otos though? sounds liek they're a bit more aggressive. I have ember tetras in my 30g, so probably not them, and I think the coral reds are out of my price range (if I'm not mistaken / thinking of the right fish and that those are $$$$)

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

My Paradise fish are in a 29g with 3 of their kind, 3 rosy barbs, 6 scissortail rasbora, a CAE, and a Pink Kissing Gourami. Their has been no aggression but every fish is different.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Cool, that's good to know! You think one would do ok in a 5.5g though? I love Bettas, but I wouldn't mind trying something different either (if I can find one that is of course :tongue if they'd be ok in the small tank  thanks!


----------



## markopolo (Jun 2, 2008)

i keep telling peeps celestial pearl danios get 5 they are awesome!​


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Have you checked out dwarf rasboras?


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Karackle said:


> Cool, that's good to know! You think one would do ok in a 5.5g though? I love Bettas, but I wouldn't mind trying something different either (if I can find one that is of course :tongue if they'd be ok in the small tank  thanks!


A Paradise Fish would be fine in a 5.5g.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

markopolo - thanks for the suggestion, they do look beautiful but I'm not sure I want a schooler, i've got schoolers in my 20 and 30g, but they're a possibility

Lauralee - thanks for the suggestion, I actually have 15 chili rasboras (b. brigittae) in my 30g!  So i'll probably go with something else in this tank


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

So i was looking up Celestial pearl danios.....they're now on my list of possibilities, seem like interesting little buggers! Not to mention beautiful!  

So right now I'm thinking about Celestial pearl danios or a paradise fish

i'd still love other suggestions as i haven't made up my mind y et!


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

There are a few that I didnt think of until now that could be choices depending on availability in your area

Trichopsis pumila(Pygmy/Sparkling gourami)
Parosphromenus deissneri(Licorice gourami)
Peacock Gudgeon


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions James! I have a Sparkling gourami in my 30g, but the peacock gudgeons and the licorice gourami are beautiful! 

I'll have to see what I can find (and how much they cost ) but these are all great suggestions! Thanks!


----------



## Wicket_lfe (Aug 21, 2008)

The celestial pearl danios are amazing. Would LFS have them?

Great 5 gallon btw.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

wicket_lfe - thanks for the compliment! As for the CPDs I'm not sure where to get them i don't think i've ever seen them at my LFS, but it really depends on the LFS i think. I know some people on this forum can frequently find some of the microrasbora species at their LFS but I've never been that lucky, had to order them. So I guess you'd have to ask. sorry to not be more helpful  

SO my list of possibilites is as follows: 

1 Betta or
~5 Celestial Pearl Danios or
~5 Endlers or
1 or 2 Peacock Gudgeon(s) or
1 Paradise Fish or
1 or 2 Licorice Gourami(s) or

I need to do a little more research on the last 3 and also check my local availability, thanks for the suggestions! I'd still love more suggestions or feedback so lay it on me! :hihi: And THANKS! :biggrin:


----------



## Walking_Target (Jul 16, 2008)

I'll throw my hat in...

Dwarf Puffer.

_Carinotetraodon Travancoricus_


Little guys have lots of personality.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

What about some of the smaller species of Rasboras or Boraras? I really like the idea of the Dwarf Puffers.


----------



## dooboogoo (Apr 19, 2007)

Unless you want to sell some endlers off every month, only get males. I tried getting rid of about 40 endlers in my 10g, but missed 2 females. In two months, they multiplied to about 15. Have you looked into dwarf rainbows like pseudomugil furcatus or gertrudae?

heres p. gertrudae:


----------



## orion2001 (Mar 15, 2008)

I was toying with the idea of getting Celestial pearl danios at one point. Franks Aquarium carries them. Check the link below. I have read very good review about them.

http://www.franksaquarium.com/danios.htm


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

walking_target - I've thought about those as well but worry about agression towards my Otos so I'm not too sure, they do seem like REALLY cool little fish though! 

Chrisinator - thanks for the suggestion but I already have microrasboras in my 30g tank so I'm looking for something different for this tank.

DooBooGoo - yeah, I know what you mean on the multiplying....perhaps I'll do those in my 20g where that will be less of a problem. That gertrudae is a gorgeous fish! I don't know much about rainbows though, is a 5.5g really enough room for them because the little I do know seems to suggest they need to be kept in a school? Thanks for the suggestion, i'll have to do some research on them as well!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

orion - thanks for the link! Definitely a good resource to have if I can't find any of the fish I want locally


----------



## dooboogoo (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm not really sure either, but I think you could keep a small school of the rainbows. 

I have CPDs in my 29g and they're awesome fish! They're a little shy, so provide some plant cover, but they're really fun to watch!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

hmm...i've been doing more research it seems rainbows need a bit more swimming room. They are beautiful, as are the CPDs but I do have small fish inboth my other tanks and I love them but I sort of enjoyed having the Betta as a larger fish in the 5.5g, so we'll see. Maybe I'll do a few CPDs in my 30g since I think I've decided not to add any more sparkling gourami's, the one little guy in there has so much personality I don't want to ruin it by adding conspecifics that he might fight with! but that's a decision for a different thread


----------



## Walking_Target (Jul 16, 2008)

I can tell you that my DP totally ignores the two otos and the shrimp i currently have in his tank.


----------



## Wicket_lfe (Aug 21, 2008)

I am amazed at the kinds of small fish that are available. And I'm excited to find that Frank's Aquarium is like 20 mins from my house I believe. Glad I finally decided to join the forum.


----------

